# UPC Digital+ versus Digital+HD



## Staples (29 Nov 2010)

I'm about to open an account with UPC for the provison of Digital TV. 

I'm not a huge TV watcher so I'll be going for the basic package at about €22 per month. I notice however that I can upgrade to Digital+ HD for an extra €3 a month but that the basic package has only one HD channel (BBC HD).

Would HD improve the quality of service on ALL channels or would I just see the benefit on the BBC HD channel? I have a HD Ready TV.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Latrade (30 Nov 2010)

What size is your TV screen? 

To be honest the SD broadcast on many channels is pretty good to excellent, so there's little benefit to going HD. Plus the specific HD channels aren't full HD anyway (neither Sky nor UPC because of) so if you have a monsterous sized TV it won't be that great. And HD is only on the specific HD channels, all the others are SD and so no difference with the standard digital box.

If you're not a massive TV watcher I wouldn't say it was worth it and if you're only thinking of getting it for movies as some do, then Bluray is currently the only full HD device.


----------



## AlbacoreA (30 Nov 2010)

You get the same set top box no matter what you pick yes?


----------



## Papercut (30 Nov 2010)

No, it's a different box: a black Cisco 8485DVB Mediabox - it has a HDMI socket, whereas as far as I know the other set top boxes don't.

In my experience, the quality of picture is better using the HDMI cable even on standard definition channels on a 32'' LCD.

The remote control features seem to be more '_reactive_' on the HD box (as in quicker & less prone to be out of synch after fast forward). You also get 144 hours SD recording time compared to 80 hours on the standard box.


----------



## TLC (30 Nov 2010)

I have UPC & I think you can get another box for another room for only an extra €5 with all the channels you have on the main box.  I got tv/internet & phone a few weeks ago & so far it's been great - I has been worried after reading comments. I have the sports channels etc. (not for myself!) & it works out about €105 per month which worked out cheaper than having them all separate.


----------



## Deas (30 Nov 2010)

In answer to the OP, the only station you will actually get in HD is the BBC HD station.  You will not get any other stations in HD unless they are designated such and there should be no real difference re the rest other than maybe a slight improvement based on the use of the HDMI cable.


----------



## Staples (30 Nov 2010)

Thanks for the replies everyone.

I've gone for the standard digital+ package without the HD.  There's not a lot of difference in the price, tbh, but at the same time there's no point in paying for something that won't add to the quality of service in as much as I need it.


----------

